# Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.



## Technojunky (7. Mai 2012)

*Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Hi, ich hoffe das ist das richtige unterforum:
Also ich will mir demnächst (so in 1-2 monaten) ne corsair h100 für mein bitfenix Shinobi anschaffen (cpu: i5-2500k). jedoch würde das mit den boxed lüftern der h100 nicht passen. Wenn ich jedoch nen lüfter fände der höchstens 2 cm dick ist, könnte ich dir oben zwischen gitter und gehäusedeckel verbauen und den radiator normal im gehäuse. würd man die 2,5 cm dicken nehmen würde der radiator gegen die befestigungen für die ram slots stoßen...
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... so weit ich weiß, gibt es 200mm lüfter die nur 1,5 breit sind oder sooo

grüße Technojunky


----------



## Monstermoe (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Die Slip Stream sind 12mm tief:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=coolfan&xf=356_12~355_120#xf_top


----------



## FreezerX (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Eine H100 lohnt sich auf einem 2500K nicht. Und eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit dünnen Lüftern betreiben ist nicht sinnvoll, da Kompaktwaküs ihr Potential fast nur bei sehr hohen Lasten und hoher Luftgeschwindigkeit ausspielen. 
Ich würde eher zum Thermalright HR-02 Macho raten. Der reicht für 4,4GHz+ Takt aus.


----------



## Technojunky (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

ich weiß, dass nen macho oder mugen ausreicht aber... nunja .... da is das verlangen größer als die vernunft^^ und so muss ich mir dann die nächsten paar intel cpus keine sorgen machen^^
und schonma danke für die slip streams

edit: soo ich hab mir die slip streams ma angesehn, also die mit 2000 umdrehungen/min entsprächen dann vom luftdurchsatz her denen von der h100 wenn man sie per steuerung auf low stellt... und bei nem kollegen der die h100 hat reicht low für temperaturen unterhalb von 50°C unter last^^ *freu freu* gibt es denn noch andere? vlt. mit mehr cfm... die können wie gesagt max. 2 cm dick sein


----------



## Snorri (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Hatte in meinen alten cm elite 430 im deckel auch die slipstream verbaut, weil keinen anderen reinpassten, wegen den mugen 2. hatte lange gesucht und wahr froh wo ich die dinger endlich hatte. sind soweit ich weis auch die einzigen auf den markt mit dieser geringen einbautiefe. Scythe> ALL


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass nen macho oder mugen ausreicht aber... nunja .... da is das verlangen größer als die vernunft


 die kühlleistung ist super, keine frage.
aber spätestens nach zwei wochen geht dir die lautstärke so auf den geist das du auf einen großen luftkühler umsteigst.

der macho ist super, auch fürs übertakten.


----------



## FreezerX (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Der HR-02 Macho ist in der Lage einen 2500K unter Vollast @3,3GHz auf unter 50°C zu kommen, und das bei ~1000rpm.
Auch der Kauf "für die Zukunft" ist nicht sinnvoll. 
Wenn du aber dem allen bewusst ist, kannst du die H100 natürlich kaufen.


----------



## Technojunky (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

ich bin mir dem so sagen wir zu 90% bewusst... naja wenn ich glück hab bekomm ich die h100 geschenkt... ^^ und nunja ich hab mir den sound davon wie gesat bei nem kumpel angehört und dem sein gehäuse hat noch mehr öffnungen wo lärm durchkommen kann... und mich hat das nich generft und btw... ich hab eh immer headset auf+ musik/i-ein game alsooo... mich stört das nich, ich komm auch mit dem rattern meiner nicht entkoppelten hdd klar^^ und der pc steht neben mir aufm tisch  also sind die slip streams die einzigsten... gibts vlt. auf dem 140mm markt was in der richtung?


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

Da es hier v.a. um einen besonderen Lüfter geht hab ich den Thread mal in den Lukü-Bereich verschoben, falls es doch eher um die Kompaktkühlung gehen soll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

PS: Geht es jetzt um Gehäuselüfter oder nur um die Lüfter der H100?


----------



## Technojunky (7. Mai 2012)

@Uter es geht um schmalere gehäuselüfter die mit ner h100 zusammenarbeiten sollen


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*

wie willst du 140mm lüfter auf der H100 montieren?


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120/140mm gesucht, der schmaler als 2 cm ist.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> @Uter es geht um schmalere gehäuselüfter die mit ner h100 zusammenarbeiten sollen


 Dann sind es keine Gehäuselüfter, sondern Lüfter für den Radiator, für die andere Anforderungen gelten. Folglich geht es in dem (in Post Nr. 9 verlinkten) Kompaktkühlungssammelthread weiter. 

-CLOSED-


----------

